# Texas Monthly Tarpon Article



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

There is a great article and a good read in Texas Monthly this month about Texas tarpon. http://www.texasmonthly.com/story/disappearance-of-tarpon-fishing-in-port-aransas-and-texas


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Wow, good read. Congrats on the mention, and thank you for the time and effort you have put into such an iconic fish.

Hoping to get my second shot at one this year in POC. I envy you guys that have it down pat.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Saw it last week Scott, good read and good stuff going on.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Good read, glad this information had the chance to reach some other genre of folks besides just fisherman. I hope that the efforts to restore this resource continues to grow.


----------

